# Help us get the right hardware!



## finakat (Jun 7, 2011)

Im on a commercial framing job using 16 gauge 6" wide metal studs, special order. This has been a bit and blade eating nightmare to say the least

First, my boss bought a $60 ferrous material blade. We threw it on the ol' Skil mag77 and after two days, the blade was so useless it wasn't even funny. That's when I whipped out the old cast iron Makita cut off saw. Boss goes out and buys 14" metal cutoff wheels only when we found out it was a 12" cutoff saw. He said it was the only 12" metal chop saw he'd ever seen.

The drilling and screwing has been a debacle. Were using 5/16 and 3/8 2 1/2" tech screws for the heavy corners and going through some 5/8 fire rock on the outside, and then regular techs for the studs to the plates. using all Makita 18v impact drivers. We've been having to drill pilot holes with 7amp corded drills and spray the bits down with WD40 as well as the area just to barely get the screws in. The bits we are using are burning up and breaking like toothpicks. We've broken almost 50bits of all sizes and every other day were buying a box of #2 phillips tips because their getting stripped in seconds. What's the solution?


----------



## finakat (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh and ps - we went out and got a $100 drill doctor at depot. We can't seem to get it to do jack sh8t besides make the bits worse or at the best maybe a hair sharper.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Diablo makes blades for cutting steel studs and other steel, we use them all the time. HD has them, they cost about $40 for FERROUS cutting blades and just put them in your MAG77. You need to cut a little slower than you would on wood. 

Use 5/16" drivers if you can for all your connections


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I guess I should ask how many studs you're cutting? Most heavier gauge steel is ordered cut to length, we only make a few field cuts.


----------



## finakat (Jun 7, 2011)

We bought a DeWalt 12" metal cutoff saw. Everything's been okay with the cutting since that. 

The problem is the fastening of the screws. It's a grueling task to do so with the cordless impact drivers and the bits we are using to drill pilot holes are snapping like twigs, or burning up and going dull quick. Any bit you recommend? Tool for fastening?


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

We use makita impacts and drills all the time, no real issues, just go a little slower and keep things cool. 1/8" bits work well if you're predrilling for screws If you need bigger holes then get a step drill, nothing is faster than that.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

16ga. is tough, The cutoff saw is a good way to go and the 4 1/2"grinder with metal cutting wheel for smalls. Most of the tool brands make a metal cutting saw that works better than the steelpro blade and the HD77m We use the small gold ones with out predrilling and they work good or the hex heads if the head won't be in the way.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Some screws just suck and won't cut or drill through the 16ga. we have big screw suppliers and they line us up with right screws. here are some garbage that will only work for 18ga. and lighter.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> 16ga. is tough, The cutoff saw is a good way to go and the 4 1/2"grinder with metal cutting wheel for smalls. Most of the tool brands make a metal cutting saw that works better than the steelpro blade and the HD77m We use the small gold ones with out predrilling and they work good or the hex heads if the head won't be in the way.


Yea but all the metal specific saws have the blade on the wrong side :jester:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

OK,, I have no problem with the blade, I can layout and cut right or left.


----------



## finakat (Jun 7, 2011)

Still not sure about what bit to use. Irwin cobalt bits sound right??? We gotta have an effective bit at some point when we need to predrill this crap. Found a set of irwins for 128.00 on amazon. Bosch makes a similar smaller set for 38.00 cobalt bits common sizes.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

finakat said:


> Still not sure about what bit to use. Irwin cobalt bits sound right??? We gotta have an effective bit at some point when we need to predrill this crap. Found a set of irwins for 128.00 on amazon. Bosch makes a similar smaller set for 38.00 cobalt bits common sizes.


What sizes are you trying to drill and how many?


----------



## finakat (Jun 7, 2011)

tech screws. Phillips #2 head not sure the exact size off hand. They're galvanized about 5/8" long at the most.

Not as often, 5/16 and 3/8 2 and 1/2" tech.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

When you were saying predrilling I though maybe you were bolting things in (like 1/2" holes). I don't know what to say, we just use self tapping screws and that's been fine. Usually we are going into 16ga but some stuff we've done in 14ga and 12ga. 
We've also pre drilled 5/16" holes in deck frame to attach decking from below, usually 1,000+ holes and we'll go through 4-8 bits, but lowes has them in 10 packs for $12 or so. But we're also standing on top and drilling down.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes if your screws aren't cutting it your using the wrong screws that small gold one cuts right through it and they have the wagner head on them no predrilling required.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Why are you pre drilling for self tapping screws???? :laughing:

Ive framed on large commercials job using 16 ga before...

Dont use impacts... Use a 2500 drywall/framing gun with self-tapping screws. Hex heads are the best..though phillips heads work fine.. no self drilling and no problems.. it just takes longers to go through.. patience..

As for cutting we use a cut off saw with special abrasive stud cutting blades from hilti.. grinder with cut off wheel for odds and ends..

16 ga never gave me problems.. just cant cut it with your snips.. haha


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Rich D. said:


> Why are you pre drilling for self tapping screws???? :laughing:


Hey no laugh at him he's looking for help:clap:
If your still using phillips you not discovered the Wagner heads,,,Oh my bad I see they call them Lox now:laughing:


----------



## ccappaul (Dec 3, 2010)

Stick wax for the screw tip, use chapstick if you have to, after a few revolutions hit reverse to clean the tek tip out then forward again. 

Don't melt the tip off the screw. As soon as you do that you are done with that hole, that melted screw tip becomes the hardest substance known to man ? Whatever that is 

Slow down , don't buy a set of drill bits. Especially if you just need 50 of 1 size.

More pressure slower speed.

You are drilling through an 1/8 inch of steel ? Maybe see if ( I think they are called tek 5's ) come in a wafer head. They have longer flutes on the drilling tip made for thicker material


----------



## mrghm (Nov 19, 2006)

never had any trouble with 1.6G, we use "drill point" screws.

for cutting we use makita cordless metal saw.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

I've put in enough 16 gauge studs to build a wall long enough to circle the globe, well maybe not quite that many but for 16 gauge metal studs we used a dewalt cut off saw for all cuts and cordless impact drivers with panhead self tapping screws and the went in like butta. I rarely used the stupid little vice grip c claps that a lot of the metal stud guys waste all day putting on and taking off.


----------

